# [Todeswache]Die Sternengarde stellt sich vor



## Tharasala (22. Oktober 2007)

*Die Sternengarde stellt sich vor*

Seid gegrüßt Streiter der Allianz,

die Sternengarde sucht nach tapferen sowie furchtlosen Recken für ihre Reihen. Viele Gefahren lauern in der Welt und wir, die Mitglieder der Sternengarde, wollen uns diesen Gefahren trotzend in den Weg stellen. Unlängst ist nicht mehr die Horde und ihre Vertreter unsere größte Sorge. An so vielen Orten auf Azeroth wie auch in der Scherbenwelt ist Hilfe vonnöten und wann immer wir diese Not erkennen, wollen wir uns ihr stellen!

Solltet ihr euren eigenen Lebenssinn auch darin erkennen anderen zu helfen ohne die Augen vor dem Leid, das euch umgibt, zu verschlissen und seid bereit euch auch noch den größten Gefahren in den Weg zu stellen, dann findet ihr in unseren Reihen sicherlich Gleichgesinnte! Es spielt keine Rolle ob ihr Mensch, Zwerg, Draenei, Gnom oder gar Nachtelf seid, solange nur eure Gesinnung zu der unseren passt, seid ihr herzlichst dazu eingeladen unsere Gildenhallen aufzusuchen.

Hochachtungsvoll
Caradryel, Erzwissensbewahrer der Sternengarde


*Sternengarde als gemeinschaftsbetontes MMO Projekt*

Die Sternengarde besteht in ihrer Ursprungsform seit Februar dieses Jahres, und war zunächst als reine Vanguard-Gilde gedacht. Nach und nach stellte sich aber heraus dass es, um die Gilde auch dauerhaft in ihrer angestammten Intention zu erhalten, erforderlich sein würde sie auf ein neues Fundament zu stellen. Diese Basis sollte von nun an eine Multi-MMO-Gilde sein, deren Ziel es wäre Alternativen für ihre Mitglieder zu bieten. Die Idee dahinter erklärt sich wahrscheinlich wie bei jedem anderen Projekt dieser Art. Es ist einfach schade zu sehen das Mitglieder ein solches Projekt verlassen müssen, nur weil sie ein anderes Spiel spielen wollen.

Um dem entgegen zu wirken haben wir uns für das entschieden was die Sternengarde heute darstellt. Eine Gilde deren Ankerpunkt nicht im eigentlichen Spiel liegt, sondern in der Freundschaft ihrer Mitglieder. Mittelpunkt ist nicht das Spiel selber, sondern die Gilde als solches.

Unser Verständnis der Gilde ist heute viel mehr das einer Community, in welcher sich Spieler treffen, um einem gemeinsamen Hobby nach zu gehen, dem MMORPG. Welches Spiel sie dabei spielen ist zunächst einmal sekundär, denn das was wirklich zählt ist das Miteinander. Grundlage jedweder Aktivität ist die Freundschaft der Mitglieder unter einander, und das gemeinsame Miteinander. Auch wenn wir verschiedene Projekte bedienen, so sollen Mitglieder doch nicht zu einer Nummer avancieren.

Zudem ist in der Gilde eine Redaktion vertreten, an der sich jedes Mitglied falls es Spaß daran findet beteiligen darf um auf der Gildenseite Neuigkeiten, Artikel, Previews, Reviews, Guides etc. zu veröffentlichen. Die Sternengarde wird weiterhin durch eine technische Abteilung ergänzt die sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat Avatare, Signaturen, aber auch komplexere Dinge wie PHP-Scripts für die einzelnen Projekte bereitzustellen. 

Neben der gemeinsamen Basis benötigt ein solches Projekt vor allem ein durchdachtes und ausgearbeitetes Konzept und auch Regeln an denen sich jedes Mitglied orientieren kann. Keine Gilde, und kein solches Projekt wie dieses hier wird über kurz oder lang von Erfolg gekrönt sein, wenn es in Anarchismus und Willkür versinkt. Die aufgestellten Regeln sollen den Mitgliedern, wozu Gremium, Gildenleiter und eigentliche Mitglieder gleichermaßen gehören dazu dienen den Alltag innerhalb der Gilde zu meistern.

*World of Warcraft*

„World of Warcraft“ ist das bereits dritte Projekt der Sternengarde und bildet mit „Warhammer Online“, sowie „Everquest 2“ die derzeitigen Grundpfeiler unserer Gemeinschaft. Geplant ist derzeit auch noch ein Projekt innerhalb von „Herr der Ringe Online“ sowie im noch in weiter ferne stehendem „Midgard Online“. Daneben gibt es aber auch kleinere Fun-Projekte in denen sich unsere Mitglieder in Spielen wie „Guild Wars“ oder „Hellgate:London“ treffen. Natürlich ist es nicht vonnöten alle diese Titel zu spielen um Mitglied unserer Gemeinschaft zu sein!

Die Basis unseres „World of Warcraft” Projektes stellt unser Projektinterne Hierarchie dar. Innerhalb dieser Hierarchie ist es jedem Mitglied möglich aufzusteigen und sie bildet eine Grundlage für Gildeninternes Rollenspiel. Grundsätzlich bildet das Rollenspiel neben dem gemeinsamen bestreiten von Instanzen, Raids und Gruppenaufgaben das Hauptaugenmerk des Projekts. Niemandem soll das RP bei uns aufgezwungen werden, jedoch sollen Hierarchie und der Hintergrund dazu dienen unseren Mitgliedern etwas an die Hand zu geben was sie innerhalb ihres eigenen RPs ausspielen können.

Mehr über unsere Ziele, die Struktur, und unsere bisherige Geschichte könnt ihr hinter folgenden Links finden:
Die Einführung mit Gildenzielen findet ihr hier: Link
Eine ausführliche Mitgliederliste hier: Link
Eine Erklärung unserer Struktur innerhalb von WoW: Link
Unsere Geschichte hier: Link
*Die Zukunft*

In Zukunft wollen wir natürlich weiterhin an der Verbesserung unserer Gilde im Allgemeinen, und im Speziellen an der Warcraft Gilde arbeiten. Hierzu haben wir schon einiges geplant, und mit der Zeit werden wir es dann umsetzen.

*Zahlen und Fakten*

An dieser Stelle wollen wir euch noch ein paar Zahlen und Fakten mit auf den Weg geben:

*Gildenmitglieder:* 37
*WoW  Mitglieder:* 17
*Ältestes Mitglied:* 48
*Jüngstes Mitglied:* 17

*Geben und nehmen*

Was wir euch als Gilde bieten können sollte aus den obigen Punkten zum Großteil deutlich hervor gehen. Unser größtes Kapital sind die Mitglieder unserer Gilde, denn darauf baut alles auf, und darum geht es auch letztendlich. Um dieses Kapital im Wert oben zu halten achten wir explizit darauf wen wir aufnehmen, und ob diese Person zu uns passt. Uns ist ein ausgewogenes Gruppengefüge sehr wichtig, und bewusst darauf aufbauend können wir dafür garantieren das neue Mitglieder jederzeit in ein solides Bündnis aus Freunden und solchen die es werden wollen aufgenommen werden. Uns ist die Freundschaft das höchste Gut, und dem wird alles andere unter geordnet. Aus diesem Umstand heraus haben wir auch genaue Vorstellungen von unseren Bewerbern. Worum es uns in keinem Fall geht sind Zahlen und Fakten eurer MMO-Vergangenheit, oder ob ihr 27 Std. am Tag Zeit zum Zocken habt. Was wir suchen sind Leute mit denen wir in erster Linie eine gute Zeit verleben können. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Der Rest kommt dann von ganz allein.

*Abschluss*

Zum Ende hin wollen wir euch noch ein paar Informationen mit auf den Weg geben.
Unsere Homepage: Link
Unser Forum: Link

Unser Konzept findet ihr hier: Link
Die Regeln wurden hier aufgeführt: Link
Die Gilde wird wie folgt organisiert: Link
Unsere Mitglieder aller Projekte: Link
Solltet ihr nun Interesse an unserer Gilde gefunden haben, und ihr dabei helfen wollt eines der Projekte mit aufzubauen, oder weiter zu entwickeln, so laden wir euch herzlich ein euch bei uns zu bewerben. Dazu solltet ihr diesem Link folgen: Link

Natürlich seid ihr auch eingeladen euch in unserem Forum an Diskussionen und Gesprächen zu beteiligen, ohne gleich Mitglied zu werden.

An dieser Stelle danken wir euch für das gezeigte Interesse, und wir freuen uns darauf euch möglicherweise kennen zu lernen.

Bis dahin senden wir beste Grüße!


----------



## Tharasala (30. Oktober 2007)

Habe die Anzahl der Mitglieder aktuallisiert. Außerdem versuchen wir nun einen Gildeninternen Raid aufzubauen und suchen natürlich auch hierfür noch Interessierte neue Mitglieder.


----------



## Tharasala (23. November 2007)

*Wir suchen derzeit noch Leute für unseren Karazhan-Raid, eine Gildenmitgliedschaft ist dazu nicht nötig. Mehr Infos dazu findet ihr auf unserer HP/Forum. Einfach dort registrieren und im Bereich "World of Warcraft/Allgemein" eine Vorstellung niederschreiben. In kürzester Zeit wird sich dann jemand der Verantworlichen an euch wenden.*


----------



## Tharasala (29. Dezember 2007)

Aktuallisiert

Des weiteren suchen wir nach wie vor für unseren laufenden Karazhan-Raid Mitglieder!

Gern gesehen sind natürlich auch Newsposter und Interessierte die an der ganzen Seite mitarbeiten möchten.


----------



## Tharasala (21. Januar 2008)

Am gestriegen Tage haben die Sternengarde und der Martial Arts Raid fusioniert. Fortan werden beide Gilden unter dem Namen Sternengarde ihren Weg auf der Todeswache gehen. Trotz allem suchen wir natürlich auch weiterhin nach neuen Mitgliedern.


----------



## Tharasala (14. Februar 2008)

*Sternengarde wird ein Jahr*

Es war einmal, so fangen alle Märchen an, das sich eine Hand voll Menschen zusammen fanden, um etwas zu begründen, von dem wahrscheinlich nicht jeder erwartet hätte das es so lange bestehen würde. Nun ist dies kein Märchen, und anders als in einem solchen haben wir auch keine Frösche die man küssen könnte, oder verbitterte Prinzessinnen die in einem vermoderten Turm hausen müssen bis ihnen jemand am Haupthaar herauf klettern wird. Die eheste Ähnlichkeit wäre wohl die, das sich viele unserer Mitglieder selbst hin und wieder in eine Fabelwelt begeben um dort Abenteuer wie in manchem Märchen zu erleben, und am Ende voller heroischer Taten da zu stehen.

Es war ein turbulentes Jahr, und irgend etwas stand immer an. Als damals im Februar 2007 die Entscheidung getroffen wurde aus der Sternengarde eine Multi-MMO-Gilde zu machen hätte wohl kaum jemand daran gedacht wie viele Herausforderungen sich uns stellen würden. Doch allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz haben wir es bis hierher geschafft, und das was sich uns heute dar stellt kann sich durchaus sehen lassen.

In einem Jahr haben wir gute 50 Mitglieder in unseren Reihen vereint, mal mehr mal weniger, und dabei stets versucht unsere Identität zu wahren, und unsere Philosophie nicht zu verkaufen. Auch wenn es sich hin und wieder als schwer erwiesen hat, und der fortschreitende Prozess ist ein täglicher Kampf gegen und für unsere Ideale, haben wir in der Summe doch das gewahrt was uns am wichtigsten scheint, und das ist die Freundschaft.

Mit der Zeit haben sich in unseren Reihen Persönlichkeiten, Charaktere, und Menschen unterschiedlicher Art, Herkunft und manchmal auch Interessen vereint, und all diese Leute haben es bis heute geschafft aus dieser Gilde das zu machen als was sie stets erstrebt war. Ein Projekt wie dieses kann nicht aalglatt sein, und wenn man die Individualität, die Kreativität und die Freude an der Sache jeden Einzelnen wahren und fördern will muss man hin und wieder unabdingbar Kompromisse eingehen.

Es sind nicht die Projekte, oder irgendwelche Zahlen und Statistiken welche diese Gilde ausmachen, es sind die Menschen darin. Ohne eben diese Charaktere würde eine Gilde wie diese gar wie eine leere Hülle wirken, und wenig Wärme ausstrahlen. Dies soll nicht die Zeit sein Zahlen und Fakten des letzten Jahres passieren zu lassen, dieser Moment soll all jenen Leuten dienen welche die Sternengarde zu dem gemacht haben was sie heute ist. Eine Gemeinschaft die vor Kreativität, Engagement und freundschaftlichem Miteinander nur so in den schillernsten Farben erstrahlt. All jenen gehört heut unser Dank.

Wir möchten uns auch bei allen Freunden und Besuchern der Sternengarde bedanken, und danken für ihre Besuche, ihre Unterstützung, ihre Freundschaft, und ihr Interesse.

Nun liegt das nächste Jahr vor uns, mit vielen Herausforderungen, manche möglicherweise größer als vergangene, aber bisher haben wir noch jede Hürde gemeistert, und mit diesem Wissen im Hinterkopf kann man nur optimistisch in die Zukunft blicken. Unsere Projekte entwickeln sich alle gleichermaßen, und für viele bringt das neue Jahr vielleicht nicht nur im Privaten viel Herausforderungen, sondern auch in ihrer Onlinewelt. WoW bringt sein nächstes Update, HdRo wird stets weiter entwickelt, und bei WAR wird sich mit absoluter Sicherheit auch einiges tun.

Auch für die Gilde gibt es vieles in diesem Jahr. So stehen wieder einige Messen an, und in diesem Jahr werden sich dort bestimmt noch mehr Gildenmitglieder als in der Vergangenheit treffen. Daneben steht das erste allgemeine Gildentreffen im RL an, wo wir auf große Teilnahme hoffen, und wenn nur die Hälfte kommt wird es schon mächtig voll werden. Auch auf unseren Seiten wird sich schon bald einiges tun, in Planung sind mehrere Projekte, und es werden bestimmt auch wieder viele unvorhergesehene Dinge passieren, so z.B. neue MMO-Projekte hinzu kommen.

An dieser Stelle möchte sich das Gremium der Sternengarde in Persona von mir, Lars, und Ingo bei allen Mitgliedern für ihre Mitarbeit, ihr Engagement und ihre Freundschaft bedanken. Wir hoffen das ihr uns noch lange erhalten bleiben werdet, und freuen uns auf das was da noch kommen wird.

Es grüßt hochachtungsvoll die

Sternengarde


----------

